# Lye in Baking



## goodchef (Apr 6, 2010)

Need some help in the use and comparison of Lye, I realize that Red Devil seems to be the Lye of choice, how ever with the over reaction of big Brother, and certain Agencies it is almost impossible to buy.

Now I did find a Lye here locally, sorry i can't remember the name and it is a course grind vs., the powder grind of Red Devil, I have read about checking some of the Hobby soap making stores but I would like to stay with the Red Devil brand if possible.

Yes I have tried the baking soda remedy but the intensity of flavors lacking as well as that deep rich color you get when baked.

The other problem I don't want to have to buy 5 lbs and up, I am just trying to get enough to get through the first month or two to see if the demand is there.

Any help is greatly appreciated, Thank you


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Lotta cheap sources of food grade lye online.

Also look at this

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/15/dining/15curious.html


----------

